# Tortoise Sanctuary in Florida?



## poolej1 (May 4, 2021)

Hello fellow tortoise owners. I wanted to see if there were any trustworthy Florida sanctuaries for a sulcata, or any trustworthy sulcata owners looking for a new friend.

3 years ago I found Squirt, a hatchling sulcata walking across the road. I thought she was a large beetle she was so small! There were 2 "wild" sulcata roaming around our neighborhood for 2-3 years that must have been released pets years ago, and must have mated. The FWC came and removed the 2 adult tortoises, and I found Squirt running across the road a day later. The neighbors tried to say they were an invasive species...

We have raised her since then, becoming obsessive tortoise parents with a diet probably healthier than my own, perfect amount of light, soaking, etc. She is now 10" at only 3 years old and full of energy. My terrible neighbors however have filed a complaint with the homeowners, because Squirt spends most of her time on our patio, and they have given us 90 days to either move, or no longer have squirt. Apparently there is a rule against "exotic animals living on your patio or backyard".

We are crushed, so not just looking to "send her off" to anyone, but really looking for the best place for her, and willing to drive any distance for her!

I found some options on google but wanted to pros opinions. Thank you


----------



## Krista S (May 4, 2021)

I’m so sorry you are having to go through this. How terribly sad, and honestly, shame on your neighbours for being so heartless. I am in Canada, so I don’t have any advice for you, but there are several Floridians on the forum who I know will chime in with some advice. Have you looking into seeing if there’s some sort of permit you can get that will allow you to keep Squirt? I can’t even imagine what you’re going through. My thoughts are with you and your family as you try and get this sorted out.


----------



## Maro2Bear (May 4, 2021)

Tall fences make good neighbors. I say, sadly rehome your tortoise THEN get the yappiest loud barking dog that exists.

good luck


----------



## Lyn W (May 4, 2021)

I find that hard to believe because @Ray--Opo keeps a sulcata in Florida and I don't believe he's had any problems with that.
@ZEROPILOT is also in Florida and keeps redfoots in his garden so hopefully one or both of them can clarify that for you. 
I would get a noisy dog and let the neighbours see how well off they are with a quiet sully.


----------



## Lyn W (May 4, 2021)

Maro2Bear said:


> Tall fences make good neighbors. I say, sadly rehome your tortoise THEN get the yappiest loud barking dog that exists.
> 
> good luck


Snap - my thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear (May 4, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> I find that hard to believe because @Ray--Opo keeps a sulcata in Florida and I don't believe he's had any problems with that.
> @ZEROPILOT is also in Florida and keeps redfoots in his garden so hopefully one or both of them can clarify that for you.
> I would get a noisy dog and let the neighbours see how well off they are with a quiet sully.



Some places have ridiculous Home Owners Associations and have “enforcers” while many locations don’t have HOAs. Poster unfortunately living in one of those “enforced” zones....??‍


----------



## Lyn W (May 4, 2021)

What about if you move him indoors so he's not actually 'living' in the yard?


----------



## Tom (May 4, 2021)

Humans suck. Not all of them, but a lot of them.


----------



## poolej1 (May 4, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> I find that hard to believe because @Ray--Opo keeps a sulcata in Florida and I don't believe he's had any problems with that.
> @ZEROPILOT is also in Florida and keeps redfoots in his garden so hopefully one or both of them can clarify that for you.
> I would get a noisy dog and let the neighbours see how well off they are with a quiet sully.


It doesn't have anything to do with Florida, it is my neighborhood association unfortunately.


Maro2Bear said:


> Some places have ridiculous Home Owners Associations and have “enforcers” while many locations don’t have HOAs. Poster unfortunately living in one of those “enforced” zones....??‍


Exactly our issue . The neighborhood doesn't allow for any birds, reptiles, etc. to be on the porch or living in the backyard. When we moved into the neighborhood 6 years ago you never read the fine print of the 100 pages of rules...nor did we remember when we rescued Squirt. 


Maro2Bear said:


> Tall fences make good neighbors. I say, sadly rehome your tortoise THEN get the yappiest loud barking dog that exists.
> 
> good luck


i agree! I don't understand people who feel the need to complain about things that don't impact them whatsoever


----------



## poolej1 (May 4, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> What about if you move him indoors so he's not actually 'living' in the yard?


That is what we are doing now, but in the enclosure I built for her is about 5 feet x 6 feet she is constantly trying to dig out of it and seems really unhappy. Our porch is 12x12 and that is what she has gotten used to. We have a small home but with a good sized yard so we thought it would be a perfect setup


----------



## Maro2Bear (May 4, 2021)

poolej1 said:


> That is what we are doing now, but in the enclosure I built for her is about 5 feet x 6 feet she is constantly trying to dig out of it and seems really unhappy. Our porch is 12x12 and that is what she has gotten used to. We have a small home but with a good sized yard so we thought it would be a perfect setup



Crappy neighbors, crappy HOAs. The problem is....years ago some yahoo decided that they would create a mini farm/reptile rescue/bird sanctuary in their back yard. Screaming hyaenas, screaming peacocks, snakes on the lamb. No HOA, nothing the neighbors could really do......but, eventually an HOA is established and BAM nasty rules, regs, and whingers. “NIMBYs”... (not in my back yard....) syndrome. Out went common sense.


----------



## wellington (May 4, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> I find that hard to believe because @Ray--Opo keeps a sulcata in Florida and I don't believe he's had any problems with that.
> @ZEROPILOT is also in Florida and keeps redfoots in his garden so hopefully one or both of them can clarify that for you.
> I would get a noisy dog and let the neighbours see how well off they are with a quiet sully.


It's not all neighborhoods. Those that are like this are associations. They have rules. Stupid as they are. I never will understand not only living in one of them but most of their rules are ridiculous.


----------



## wellington (May 4, 2021)

This is so sad. I would move before I would let them control me. I know that may not be practical for you. 
Good luck and then become the worse neighbor you can within their stupidity.


----------



## Maro2Bear (May 4, 2021)

wellington said:


> This is so sad. I would move before I would let them control me. I know that may not be practical for you.
> Good luck and then become the worse neighbor you can within their stupidity.



Yes...set up CCTV monitoring.....report report. (And look into moving)


----------



## Lyn W (May 4, 2021)

wellington said:


> It's not all neighborhoods. Those that are like this are associations. They have rules. Stupid as they are. I never will understand not only living in one of them but most of their rules are ridiculous.


It doesn't seem right or fair to me that other people can tell you what pets you can have on your own property.
As long as they are not aggressive and noisy what business is it of the neighbourhood.
I'm glad that doesn't happen everywhere.


----------



## wellington (May 4, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> It doesn't seem right or fair to me that other people can tell you what pets you can have on your own property.
> As long as they are not aggressive and noisy what business is it of the neighbourhood.
> I'm glad that doesn't happen everywhere.


Those associations have control of everything that goes on outside your walls. Some are worse then others. Can't have fencing, must get house color approved, some even roof color. Plants and yard must be tip top. They are ridiculous. I know 3 people that live in different ones, 3 different states and they all are ridiculous in their own way. No thank you!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 4, 2021)

Maybe @ALDABRAMAN could give you some advice.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 4, 2021)

Where are you in Florida?
I can offer you a few months or so of temporary housing if needed in south east Broward county. (SUNRISE)
If you need a place for your Sulcata while you decide on a permanent solution. I would be glad to do that for you.
I already have a 12' square pen erected that I had been using as a quarantine area for new Redfoot. It is now empty.
PM me and I'll send you a phone number.
In fact, I just sent you a PM.
Ed


----------



## Cathie G (May 4, 2021)

All that about the HOA's is actually scary. What do they do with the wildlife? Since the animals can't read the book and move on on their own.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 4, 2021)

Personally, I have not found an honest to goodness tortoise sanctuary. And I've looked! Once to try to find an un loved Redfoot tortoise. And again to search for an option for my wife to use in the event of my death for my own tortoises.
I found a few such "sanctuaries". One was even a member of this forum. What I found was a few hoarders or worse! People selling these animals and even breeding them just for profit in horrible living conditions.
Use due caution.
Relax and find the right person that has the best intentions. Someone that will keep and love your tortoise like you do now.
Sanctuaries....
At least here in south Florida.....are a sham.
I would love, LOVE to be proven wrong!


----------



## Ray--Opo (May 4, 2021)

I hate HOA's, my dad lived in one here in Florida. I was changing the brakes on my truck. Somebody stopped and told me no major repairs on a vehicle. I was hot and sweaty and not in the best mood. I stood up and yelled at him. If you think this is a major repair. Wait till I change the transmission!?????
They hurried back to their car and a few days later my dad got a violation in the mail.
I would love to take your sully but in my condition I have learned 1 is enough. But I also have a temporary fenced in area that I used for Opo when he was small. If @ZEROPILOT cant help you. You can PM me your number.


----------



## Tom (May 4, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> All that about the HOA's is actually scary. What do they do with the wildlife? Since the animals can't read the book and move on on their own.


They hire "pest" management companies.


----------



## Tom (May 4, 2021)

Ray--Opo said:


> I hate HOA's, my dad lived in one here in Florida. I was changing the brakes on my truck. Somebody stopped and told me no major repairs on a vehicle. I was hot and sweaty and not in the best mood. I stood up and yelled at him. If you think this is a major repair. Wait till I change the transmission!?????
> They hurried back to their car and a few days later my dad got a violation in the mail.
> I would love to take your sully but in my condition I have learned 1 is enough. But I also have a temporary fenced in area that I used for Opo when he was small. If @ZEROPILOT cant help you. You can PM me your number.


That is total BS! I hope your dad fought it. Once the wheel is off you don't even need tools to do a brake pad change. Takes 5 minutes!


----------



## Cathie G (May 4, 2021)

Tom said:


> They hire "pest" management companies.


Yea. I still have a hard time thinking about the poor little animals in Florida.


----------



## Ray--Opo (May 4, 2021)

Tom said:


> That is total BS! I hope your dad fought it. Once the wheel is off you don't even need tools to do a brake pad change. Takes 5 minutes!


Exactly! It was only a warning. So no money involved.


----------



## Lyn W (May 4, 2021)

wellington said:


> Those associations have control of everything that goes on outside your walls. Some are worse then others. Can't have fencing, must get house color approved, some even roof color. Plants and yard must be tip top. They are ridiculous. I know 3 people that live in different ones, 3 different states and they all are ridiculous in their own way. No thank you!


What a stressful existence!

I just hope a good home can be found for this sully to put his poor families mind at rest.


----------



## JackieBlue (May 4, 2021)

poolej1 said:


> Hello fellow tortoise owners. I wanted to see if there were any trustworthy Florida sanctuaries for a sulcata, or any trustworthy sulcata owners looking for a new friend.
> 
> 3 years ago I found Squirt, a hatchling sulcata walking across the road. I thought she was a large beetle she was so small! There were 2 "wild" sulcata roaming around our neighborhood for 2-3 years that must have been released pets years ago, and must have mated. The FWC came and removed the 2 adult tortoises, and I found Squirt running across the road a day later. The neighbors tried to say they were an invasive species...
> 
> ...


Have you done your due diligence to ensure your HOA board isn't just blowing smoke to come to this decision? I only ask because I'm a licensed Community Association Manager and have done this (stupid) line of work for over 15 years and (VERY) typically a board will proceed with threatening actions without ensuring it's something they can legally do.

Additionally, I have heard good things about Turtle Rescue, USA in Tampa.


----------



## Cathie G (May 4, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Personally, I have not found an honest to goodness tortoise sanctuary. And I've looked! Once to try to find an un loved Redfoot tortoise. And again to search for an option for my wife to use in the event of my death for my own tortoises.
> I found a few such "sanctuaries". One was even a member of this forum. What I found was a few hoarders or worse! People selling these animals and even breeding them just for profit in horrible living conditions.
> Use due caution.
> Relax and find the right person that has the best intentions. Someone that will keep and love your tortoise like you do now.
> ...


You won't be. Gophers are a perfect example of what happens to torts in Florida. If they have a URI.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 4, 2021)

Ray--Opo said:


> I hate HOA's, my dad lived in one here in Florida. I was changing the brakes on my truck. Somebody stopped and told me no major repairs on a vehicle. I was hot and sweaty and not in the best mood. I stood up and yelled at him. If you think this is a major repair. Wait till I change the transmission!?????
> They hurried back to their car and a few days later my dad got a violation in the mail.
> I would love to take your sully but in my condition I have learned 1 is enough. But I also have a temporary fenced in area that I used for Opo when he was small. If @ZEROPILOT cant help you. You can PM me your number.


I don't have an HOA. But still got warned about keeping up my hurricane shutters on too long by local code enforcement after someone dropped a dime on me.
Most of the homes in my area had shutters on. A storm had just passed and it was the middle of hurricane season.


----------



## turtlesteve (May 4, 2021)

Honestly I would probably move. No HOA here - was one of the very few things that was non-negotiable when we bought the house. I'm not sure I will ever choose to live inside city/municipality limits either, given the way things are going now.

That being said, as stated above, make sure they rules actually say what they claim. My parents live in a HOA and I recall a couple instances where they would bother people over something where they likely had no legal leg to stand on. For example, thinking they could force changes by passing a rule and not accepting or understanding that situations pre-existing the rule are "grandfathered in".


----------



## turtlesteve (May 4, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Personally, I have not found an honest to goodness tortoise sanctuary. And I've looked! Once to try to find an un loved Redfoot tortoise. And again to search for an option for my wife to use in the event of my death for my own tortoises.
> I found a few such "sanctuaries". One was even a member of this forum. What I found was a few hoarders or worse! People selling these animals and even breeding them just for profit in horrible living conditions.
> Use due caution.
> Relax and find the right person that has the best intentions. Someone that will keep and love your tortoise like you do now.
> ...



Unfortunately this has been my observation as well. There are some legit rescue operations out there but the "sanctuary" angle is a big red flag to me. A legit rescue should both take in and adopt out animals, and charge no more than a nominal adoption fee (if any).


----------



## Kathy Coles (May 5, 2021)

Be careful of groups such as tortoise rehoming. There are people saying they will rehome the tort only to sell them. There might be legit folks who want to rehome Squirt, just being cautious. 
I agree, some people suck.


----------



## Maggie3fan (May 5, 2021)

poolej1 said:


> Hello fellow tortoise owners. I wanted to see if there were any trustworthy Florida sanctuaries for a sulcata, or any trustworthy sulcata owners looking for a new friend.
> 
> 3 years ago I found Squirt, a hatchling sulcata walking across the road. I thought she was a large beetle she was so small! There were 2 "wild" sulcata roaming around our neighborhood for 2-3 years that must have been released pets years ago, and must have mated. The FWC came and removed the 2 adult tortoises, and I found Squirt running across the road a day later. The neighbors tried to say they were an invasive species...
> 
> ...


WTH...they are relatively invasive in Florida, but somebody rolled over on you simply because you had a tort on your patio? Is it not fenced in? There are Sulcata keepers in FL, hang in you'll get help.


----------



## Maitri06 (May 5, 2021)

poolej1 said:


> Hello fellow tortoise owners. I wanted to see if there were any trustworthy Florida sanctuaries for a sulcata, or any trustworthy sulcata owners looking for a new friend.
> 
> 3 years ago I found Squirt, a hatchling sulcata walking across the road. I thought she was a large beetle she was so small! There were 2 "wild" sulcata roaming around our neighborhood for 2-3 years that must have been released pets years ago, and must have mated. The FWC came and removed the 2 adult tortoises, and I found Squirt running across the road a day later. The neighbors tried to say they were an invasive species...
> 
> ...


You may want to connect with a facebook group called Tortoise keepers of Florida. I live in FL and find this large group interesting.


----------



## zolasmum (May 5, 2021)

poolej1 said:


> Hello fellow tortoise owners. I wanted to see if there were any trustworthy Florida sanctuaries for a sulcata, or any trustworthy sulcata owners looking for a new friend.
> 
> 3 years ago I found Squirt, a hatchling sulcata walking across the road. I thought she was a large beetle she was so small! There were 2 "wild" sulcata roaming around our neighborhood for 2-3 years that must have been released pets years ago, and must have mated. The FWC came and removed the 2 adult tortoises, and I found Squirt running across the road a day later. The neighbors tried to say they were an invasive species...
> 
> ...


Your story is really upsetting - I live in the UK, so obviously can't help,(I wish I could) but also can't stop thinking about it. It won't be very many years before Squirt would be too big for your patio anyway, and you would have to move to find a place with enough space for her - so would it be possible to do it sooner rather than later, and find another area now, where you can give her a happy life with you, and lots of room ?
Angie


----------



## MenagerieGrl (May 5, 2021)

OMG, such a horrible, situation. Someone fussing over a Tort in a neighbors yard is JUST WRONG.
I live in a Rural part of Contra Costa County. Mostly older homes, so typicaly NO HOA's, but still have folks moving here from the "City" to Rural, and they want the new neighborhood to conform to their demands. Many folks have chickens, some....other farm animals. Even Roosters. Many folks move here to hear the rural aspect of the area, BUT some are just plain Jerks (I wanna Use MUCH stronger words), but you get the idea. BTW I have a small farm, been here for 30 years, All neighbors have moved here after me, so, hoping that they have become accustomed to my lil Farm. 9 Parrots ?(5 Toos), Chickens ?(1 Rooster) Ducks, Geese ?& 2 Torts (the quiet ones of the family).
BTW...after saying this,,,I knock on wood. 
And, with a lil Farm?, a lil good will goes a long way. Fresh egg's ?to neighbors, Fresh organic veggies?, to neighbors, and a lot of kindness to spread around.


----------



## CarolineD (May 5, 2021)

If my neighbors reported me and did to me what they did to y’all ( I live in the country so no neighbors) I would make their life hell. I’m talking saws, loud music, barking dogs, gangster rap the whole 9 yards! I know it sounds petty but make them regret it! Do it for squirt. People suck!


----------



## MenagerieGrl (May 5, 2021)

CarolineD said:


> If my neighbors reported me and did to me what they did to y’all ( I live in the country so no neighbors) I would make their life hell. I’m talking saws, loud music, barking dogs, gangster rap the whole 9 yards! I know it sounds petty but make them regret it! Do it for squirt. People suck!


Caroline, Many a time, I'd rather associate with animals, rather than Humans. NO ulterior motives.


----------



## Tenman (May 5, 2021)

poolej1 said:


> Hello fellow tortoise owners. I wanted to see if there were any trustworthy Florida sanctuaries for a sulcata, or any trustworthy sulcata owners looking for a new friend.
> 
> 3 years ago I found Squirt, a hatchling sulcata walking across the road. I thought she was a large beetle she was so small! There were 2 "wild" sulcata roaming around our neighborhood for 2-3 years that must have been released pets years ago, and must have mated. The FWC came and removed the 2 adult tortoises, and I found Squirt running across the road a day later. The neighbors tried to say they were an invasive species...
> 
> ...


I would love to have her. I live in Texas, however. We back up to the 18th fairway. Golfers always stop by and ask about them.


----------



## LARRY5469 (May 5, 2021)

poolej1 said:


> Hello fellow tortoise owners. I wanted to see if there were any trustworthy Florida sanctuaries for a sulcata, or any trustworthy sulcata owners looking for a new friend.
> 
> 3 years ago I found Squirt, a hatchling sulcata walking across the road. I thought she was a large beetle she was so small! There were 2 "wild" sulcata roaming around our neighborhood for 2-3 years that must have been released pets years ago, and must have mated. The FWC came and removed the 2 adult tortoises, and I found Squirt running across the road a day later. The neighbors tried to say they were an invasive species...
> 
> ...


We have a Male Sulcata here in Harlem Georgia that could use a friend. We have had him for several years and are in the process of building a larger, more Tortoise Friendly enclosure for him. It will look like an old fort and have a shower that he can control by stepping on a pad that turns it on and goes into a shallow pond that he can drink out of or just relax in. Would be happy to give your tortoise a long lasting home. He is about 60 pounds in this pic from a couple of years ago. Sorry I don't have any current ones. www.featheredfriendsforever.org to check us out.


----------



## Ray--Opo (May 5, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't have an HOA. But still got warned about keeping up my hurricane shutters on too long by local code enforcement after someone dropped a dime on me.
> Most of the homes in my area had shutters on. A storm had just passed and it was the middle of hurricane season.


I got the accordian shutters. It takes Rose less than 10 minutes to button up the house. I would have went with the steel panel type but didn't want to depend on paying someone to put up and take down.


----------



## poolej1 (May 5, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Personally, I have not found an honest to goodness tortoise sanctuary. And I've looked! Once to try to find an un loved Redfoot tortoise. And again to search for an option for my wife to use in the event of my death for my own tortoises.
> I found a few such "sanctuaries". One was even a member of this forum. What I found was a few hoarders or worse! People selling these animals and even breeding them just for profit in horrible living conditions.
> Use due caution.
> Relax and find the right person that has the best intentions. Someone that will keep and love your tortoise like you do now.
> ...


That is the same vibe I was getting as well just searching and browsing


----------



## poolej1 (May 5, 2021)

JackieBlue said:


> Have you done your due diligence to ensure your HOA board isn't just blowing smoke to come to this decision? I only ask because I'm a licensed Community Association Manager and have done this (stupid) line of work for over 15 years and (VERY) typically a board will proceed with threatening actions without ensuring it's something they can legally do.
> 
> Additionally, I have heard good things about Turtle Rescue, USA in Tampa.


2x good advice. Thank you!


----------



## Cathie G (May 5, 2021)

poolej1 said:


> 2x good advice. Thank you!


I hope you get to keep your tortoise right where you live. They are such an enrichment to people's lives. The children in the neighborhood can see first hand and that makes a difference in the way they think about wildlife. I'm sending up ?


----------



## JackieBlue (May 5, 2021)

poolej1 said:


> 2x good advice. Thank you!


Thank you. SO many people just get mad and do whatever the HOA does without really questioning it or understanding it. I only do HOA consulting now, but it’s all focused on education and empowerment.


----------



## JackieBlue (May 5, 2021)

Ray--Opo said:


> I got the accordian shutters. It takes Rose less than 10 minutes to button up the house. I would have went with the steel panel type but didn't want to depend on paying someone to put up and take down.


Did you get the vertical or horizontal ones? I have people ask me all the time about shutters - and I know nothing about them, I’ve only been here 5 years and I’m far enough inland not to need them (as Irma demonstrated to me ?)


----------



## Obbie (May 5, 2021)

poolej1 said:


> Hello fellow tortoise owners. I wanted to see if there were any trustworthy Florida sanctuaries for a sulcata, or any trustworthy sulcata owners looking for a new friend.
> 
> 3 years ago I found Squirt, a hatchling sulcata walking across the road. I thought she was a large beetle she was so small! There were 2 "wild" sulcata roaming around our neighborhood for 2-3 years that must have been released pets years ago, and must have mated. The FWC came and removed the 2 adult tortoises, and I found Squirt running across the road a day later. The neighbors tried to say they were an invasive species...
> 
> ...


You fight that !! I’ve never heard of such a thing !!!!


----------



## LaRue13 (May 5, 2021)

There is a guy on Instagram. He goes by @readyreptiles. Javier is his name I think. He may take your sully and give a great home I think. I found one here in Virginia and took her to him. He is a great caretaker. Give him a try. Best of luck!


----------



## Ray--Opo (May 5, 2021)

JackieBlue said:


> Did you get the vertical or horizontal ones? I have people ask me all the time about shutters - and I know nothing about them, I’ve only been here 5 years and I’m far enough inland not to need them (as Irma demonstrated to me ?)


We got the vertical ones. The pull down where more expensive. We have the roll down one for the french doors to the patio. There is a crank mechanism inside so we can lower and raise from the inside.


----------



## newCH (May 5, 2021)

I feel totally qualified to reply to this thread !!! LOL ! 

I lived with a HOA about 25 yrs ago. 
I had rabbits in cages living on my patio. A letter came saying that I couldn't keep animals on the
patio/property. Looking into the HOA books & there was 2 of them - said that I could not have "livestock" 
I made the appointment with the head of the HOA & explained to him that they were not "livestock"
they were pets, with names, that were loved. Not cattle, goats, or pigs for use as livestock.
And of course I presented him with the book, with the rule mentioned highlighted, so there would be
no variation of wording from him. He backed down & said he agreed. I never got another letter & that
was the end of that. 
If your tortoise was found by you, & is a type of animal that is still sold in local pet stores, how can it be
something you shouldn't have. It is not an animal you need a permit for. Read the rules of the HOA. 
Hope you can call BS on this. The neighbors & those subtle people who pretend they are just out for a stroll 
walking their dogs are jerks. Do your homework & Tell them in a polite & official way they can stuff it !


----------



## Ray--Opo (May 5, 2021)

poolej1 said:


> Hello fellow tortoise owners. I wanted to see if there were any trustworthy Florida sanctuaries for a sulcata, or any trustworthy sulcata owners looking for a new friend.
> 
> 3 years ago I found Squirt, a hatchling sulcata walking across the road. I thought she was a large beetle she was so small! There were 2 "wild" sulcata roaming around our neighborhood for 2-3 years that must have been released pets years ago, and must have mated. The FWC came and removed the 2 adult tortoises, and I found Squirt running across the road a day later. The neighbors tried to say they were an invasive species...
> 
> ...


Sorry we took over your thread talking about other topics. Usually we are better at not doing that.
My offer still stands. I know in reality if I temporarily homed Squirt. She would never leave unless you wanted her back. Opo would just have to give up some of his property. ?


----------



## JackieBlue (May 5, 2021)

Ray--Opo said:


> We got the vertical ones. The pull down where more expensive. We have the roll down one for the french doors to the patio. There is a crank mechanism inside so we can lower and raise from the inside.
> View attachment 324573


That’s pretty cool! I didn’t even know they could crank from the inside! The more ya know.


----------



## poolej1 (May 5, 2021)

Ray--Opo said:


> Sorry we took over your thread talking about other topics. Usually we are better at not doing that.
> My offer still stands. I know in reality if I temporarily homed Squirt. She would never leave unless you wanted her back. Opo would just have to give up some of his property. ?


No worries! I love how active the community here is


----------



## MaXxX (May 5, 2021)

poolej1 said:


> Hello fellow tortoise owners. I wanted to see if there were any trustworthy Florida sanctuaries for a sulcata, or any trustworthy sulcata owners looking for a new friend.
> 
> 3 years ago I found Squirt, a hatchling sulcata walking across the road. I thought she was a large beetle she was so small! There were 2 "wild" sulcata roaming around our neighborhood for 2-3 years that must have been released pets years ago, and must have mated. The FWC came and removed the 2 adult tortoises, and I found Squirt running across the road a day later. The neighbors tried to say they were an invasive species...
> 
> ...


 I feel your pain...I live outside my city limits of PuntaGorda FL. The county left us alone for a very long time but now we have snow-vultures and tourist-terrorists evading our tiny town in droves. My property is Wildlife Habitat Sanctioned. But the nasty neighbors turned me in for my all natural wildlife habitat. ( We live in a crackhead hood but the arrogant moneywhores are more concerned about their prefab tin homes marketvalue)
The county has put a $4K lien on my property cuz they don't like it. I have a 4ft long honeybee hive on my home. Also have squirrels birds snakes frogs lizards fish and a mexican redkneed tarantula named Malesifant
Also just got 4 hatching Ieopard torts today so cute. I refuse to bow down to moneywhore county new off the cuff rules and moneywhore policies.


----------



## Ray--Opo (May 6, 2021)

MaXxX said:


> I feel your pain...I live outside my city limits of PuntaGorda FL. The county left us alone for a very long time but now we have snow-vultures and tourist-terrorists evading our tiny town in droves. My property is Wildlife Habitat Sanctioned. But the nasty neighbors turned me in for my all natural wildlife habitat. ( We live in a crackhead hood but the arrogant moneywhores are more concerned about their prefab tin homes marketvalue)
> The county has put a $4K lien on my property cuz they don't like it. I have a 4ft long honeybee hive on my home. Also have squirrels birds snakes frogs lizards fish and a mexican redkneed tarantula named Malesifant
> Also just got 4 hatching Ieopard torts today so cute. I refuse to bow down to moneywhore county new off the cuff rules and moneywhore policies.


Great you are standing up for your rights.


----------



## Cathie G (May 6, 2021)

poolej1 said:


> No worries! I love how active the community here is


Me too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 6, 2021)

Ray--Opo said:


> I got the accordian shutters. It takes Rose less than 10 minutes to button up the house. I would have went with the steel panel type but didn't want to depend on paying someone to put up and take down.


That's my current situation


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 6, 2021)

poolej1 said:


> That is the same vibe I was getting as well just searching and browsing


I entered with an open mind and finished completely JADED.


----------



## Cocorene' (May 6, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I entered with an open mind and finished completel





poolej1 said:


> Hello fellow tortoise owners. I wanted to see if there were any trustworthy Florida sanctuaries for a sulcata, or any trustworthy sulcata owners looking for a new friend.
> 
> 3 years ago I found Squirt, a hatchling sulcata walking across the road. I thought she was a large beetle she was so small! There were 2 "wild" sulcata roaming around our neighborhood for 2-3 years that must have been released pets years ago, and must have mated. The FWC came and removed the 2 adult tortoises, and I found Squirt running across the road a day later. The neighbors tried to say they were an invasive species...
> 
> ...


If you do end up rehoming -- and I truly hope you don't -- Camp Kenan is in Florida. May be a possibility.


----------



## jwr0201 (Jun 14, 2021)

Try this - take Squirt to your vet and get the vet to write a note that Squirt is an 'Emotional Support Animal'. Worth a try. If your vet won't do it, call another. That WILL hold up in Florida. 
Certainly worth a try. Also, look into whether you are grandfathered in since you've had Squirt for more than 5 years without any complaints. That's how we have two (small) dogs when our operating docs say only one dog. Talk to an attorney. HOA's hate the thought of spending $$$ if they might not prevail!


----------



## robensky (Jun 17, 2021)

poolej1 said:


> Hello fellow tortoise owners. I wanted to see if there were any trustworthy Florida sanctuaries for a sulcata, or any trustworthy sulcata owners looking for a new friend.
> 
> 3 years ago I found Squirt, a hatchling sulcata walking across the road. I thought she was a large beetle she was so small! There were 2 "wild" sulcata roaming around our neighborhood for 2-3 years that must have been released pets years ago, and must have mated. The FWC came and removed the 2 adult tortoises, and I found Squirt running across the road a day later. The neighbors tried to say they were an invasive species...
> 
> ...


Have you found a suitable home yet? I have a Mojave desert tortoise that has been raised by family members & just recently brought her to Florida. She is 10 &1/2. I would love for her to have a friend.


----------



## HAMPS77 (Jun 18, 2021)

poolej1 said:


> Hello fellow tortoise owners. I wanted to see if there were any trustworthy Florida sanctuaries for a sulcata, or any trustworthy sulcata owners looking for a new friend.
> 
> 3 years ago I found Squirt, a hatchling sulcata walking across the road. I thought she was a large beetle she was so small! There were 2 "wild" sulcata roaming around our neighborhood for 2-3 years that must have been released pets years ago, and must have mated. The FWC came and removed the 2 adult tortoises, and I found Squirt running across the road a day later. The neighbors tried to say they were an invasive species...
> 
> ...


Might be a long shot, but I figured I’d throw an idea out there. Kenan Harkin owns a very notorious reptile sanctuary in florida. I’m sure you could contact him through his business email which can be found on his YouTube channel, which is Kamp Kenan. He’s been dealing with tortoises for decades so I’m sure he wouldn’t mind taking in another.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 18, 2021)

robensky said:


> Have you found a suitable home yet? I have a Mojave desert tortoise that has been raised by family members & just recently brought her to Florida. She is 10 &1/2. I would love for her to have a friend.


Tortoises do not need or want friends.


----------



## robensky (Jun 20, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Tortoises do not need or want friends.


Ok. Thank you for veing rude


----------



## robensky (Jun 20, 2021)

robensky said:


> Ok. Thank you for veing rude


Being! You know i joined this group in hopes of getting & giving good safe information. Guess i was wring. I shall remove myself from this forum now.


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Jun 20, 2021)

robensky, I believe
ZEROPILOT​Was just stating a fact.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 21, 2021)

MenagerieGrl said:


> robensky, I believe
> ZEROPILOT​Was just stating a fact.


Yes
And trying to keep a new keeper from getting into trouble.
In this type of format, it's easy to come off as rude, etc.
It's unfortunate.
That wasn't the intention.
I've been having health issues and I've abbreviated some of my answers to use fewer words.
Getting a tortoise a friend sounds great to us mammals. But to a solitary tortoise, it's a recipe for a lot of stress and illness.
Each individual species would need its 100% own enclosure, etc. And if possible they should never even see one another.
With this as your guidelines, you can keep as many species as you have the space for.
A Redfoot will need at least a 10'x10' enclosure with special lighting and humidity.
A Desert tort would need about the same space, but will have different feeding and husbandry needs.


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Jun 21, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes
> And trying to keep a new keeper from getting into trouble.
> In this type of format, it's easy to come off as rude, etc.
> It's unfortunate.
> ...


Zero Pilot, that was my impression. I Just tried to clarify things.
Sorry bout your health issues, and thanks for continuing to help here under your present conditions....(smiles)


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 21, 2021)

MenagerieGrl said:


> Zero Pilot, that was my impression. I Just tried to clarify things.
> Sorry bout your health issues, and thanks for continuing to help here under your present conditions....(smiles)


Thanks.
Unfortunately I've P'ed off a few other new members in the past the same way.
Some answers are just too frank.
Too abrupt.
Though at the time, they seemed ok to me.
I wouldn't answer if I wasn't trying to help.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 21, 2021)

robensky said:


> Being! You know i joined this group in hopes of getting & giving good safe information. Guess i was wring. I shall remove myself from this forum now.


If you have decided to stick around, please read my response and please accept my apology.


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 21, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks.
> Unfortunately I've P'ed off a few other new members in the past the same way.
> Some answers are just too frank.
> Too abrupt.
> ...


I've done the same for something I didn't even say. I'm sorry to see you're having health issues. You were very important to me when I joined TFO and still are. It made me know someone would answer with experience. I didn't join TFO to get all positive happy messages. I joined to get pros and cons in my care and I've received that. So don't let this discourage you.


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Jun 21, 2021)

BTW, Zeropilot, if you don't mind me asking,,,,Birds....who do you have? I have caw's & too's


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Jun 21, 2021)

My lil pumpkin Atsila (Cherokee for "Fire")

Jenny, my gentle Giant. Pop's open Mac Nut's like no ones business.


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 21, 2021)

MenagerieGrl said:


> View attachment 327663
> My lil pumpkin Atsila (Cherokee for "Fire")
> View attachment 327665
> Jenny, my gentle Giant. Pop's open Mac Nut's like no ones business.


Sweet. It looks like they pose for you.?


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Jun 21, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> Sweet. It looks like they pose for you.?


Cathy, Oh, yes...and they know when I'm on the phone...they want the person on the other end of the line to know they are here...LOL


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 22, 2021)

MenagerieGrl said:


> BTW, Zeropilot, if you don't mind me asking,,,,Birds....who do you have? I have caw's & too's


A few canaries 
We have a zoo here


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 22, 2021)

@Yvonne G 
If you feel it's warranted, this side issue of the percieved rude post can be moved to another thread.
I'm sorry to have gotten off of track


----------



## Jan A (Jun 22, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> @Yvonne G
> As you feel it's warranted, this side issue of the percieved rude post can be moved to another thread.
> I'm sorry to have gotten off of track


You weren't rude, just concise. There are hundreds of threads on this subject; it's almost a daily subject somewhere. Clearly some people are too sensitive when people disagree with them. We have a fight going on in another thread today. Be well.


----------

